# Prefabricated and/or passive house



## eoinp00 (26 Jan 2019)

This is my first post here, so hello

I've been reading some good threads on here but they are all quite  out of date at this stage.

Wondering if anyone has any experiences with some of the prefab companies operating in Ireland? It's hard to tell, but it seems like you can get a pretty high quality home cheaper than the conventional Irish route.

I love the idea of passive house and it seems like it's not that difficult to implement with the prefab houses, but i also wonder is the passive house worth it? does it cost that much extra and does it save that much money on bills to justify additional cost?

¬Some things prefab companies i've come across
Scanhome
ecohouse
King span century
HUF haus (the more expensive end it seems)
Honka (annoying website with almost no info)
Baufritz 
Scandia
Griffnerhaus  (posts on here saying to avoid?)

Also seeing some interesting things about "ICF insulated concrete forms"
and "Sip structures insulated panels" (which i think is the methodology ecohouse use.)
Any advice on other things i can research to try save money on building a decent quality house?

Side point, but i plan on building as part of a housing cooperative in case anyone has any input on that, although i plan to make a separate post on that soon.


----------



## newtothis (26 Jan 2019)

Why don't you contact each of the suppliers you are interested in and ask for references of completed projects in Ireland, and then contact them?


----------



## eoinp00 (27 Jan 2019)

That's a good idea (assuming they'll divulge that info?), although surely they'll avoid connecting me with clients where things went wrong?


----------



## kceire (10 Feb 2019)

Ask each and every one of them who is responsible for the units complying with Irish building regulations.


----------



## cbruen1 (15 May 2020)

Hi @eoinp00 just wondering if you went ahead with the prefab build, and if so how it turned out?  

I'm also considering a prefab house but a concrete one specifically. Would be very helpful to get others experience, if anyone has built one, if they went with an Irish company or brought it in from abroad, how it turned out, if there were any major issues etc.

So far I found one company in Ireland and have looked at their specs and different models and will talk to them about regs etc. I'm guessing most companies will tell you what you want to hear though and won't fess up to any issues like the op said, so it'd be good to get a first hand account from anyone that's actually done it and been through the experience.


----------

